# Gear Lightening



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Been playing around with lightening nos tjet brass and afx plastic gears. Picked up a gear drilling tool from JW's and using it with my dremel workstation. The batteries in my digital scale are dead so I haven't weighed them before/after yet.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*very interesting !*

i,m likin the mod you got goin there buzz ! i came close to buying that before. i also think you can use it on the silifoam rims too. that would look fresh and cool!! have you tried that yet? let us know. humm think i,ll go to the jw site now to check it out.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Is that a new slotcar armature sitting beside the drillpress,pretending to be a starter,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I haven't tried drilling any wheels yet. I did pick up JW's wheel drilling guide tho'. But to be perfectly honest, I haven't figured out how to use it.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

And to think I did all of this by hand (no jig)... Of course that was a few "days" ago. :freak: I guess if I was wanting to do a bunch of gears I would get the jig just so I wouldn't have to rely on my hand/ eye coordination...

Jeff


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What is JW's web site. thanks alot Lendell


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> What is JW's web site. thanks alot Lendell


http://jwhospeedparts.com/


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks alot guys. lendell


----------

